# 02 maxima radio removal



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

does anyone know how to remove the radio in a 02 maxima? i am adding a amp to my system and a 6 disk changer, but i cant figure out how to take the radio out.
thanks
matt


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

you have to remove center portions of dash first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

how do you do that? i cant find anything that pops off, or unscrews or anything!!!


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Grab the A/C vents firmly. Pull out and slightly up. You'll think it's about to break, and then bam. It pops out. Always a bitch the first time. Next, take a tiny screwdriver, and remove the little coin holder down by the gear selector. Reach in with your finger towards the rear, and feel for the little clamp closer to the armrest. Push up on it from the inside. It should pop out. I believe there is also a small phillips head screw in the ashtray beneath the little velour insert. Pull out the insert, and look to see if there's a screw there. If so, remove it, and then the ashtray should pop out as well. Once all the traim pieces are removed, you'll see 4 screws holding the radio and A/C control unit in place. Remove those four screws, and unplug everything of course, and you should be set.

David


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Alright sit down, take a deep breath, and check out this website. 
Car stereo modder's dream come true. I've used this site a dozen times, and for all of you out there who haven't, you just now realize how easy installing that deck could have been.
TADA! http://carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisMax0.htm

Hope that sh*t bumps!
-Kenji


----------



## Jumper69 (Apr 20, 2009)

*02 Radio remove*

FYI - 

with regards to listed web site above in message from Kenja - 
Front and Rear Bose Speaker Removal For Nissan Maxima, Car Audio Installation, Car Stereo Front Speaker Removeing Guide

This is a commercial web site - have to pay for any info before you see info. No way to verify info is legit before you pay.

Would have been nice for him to post that little bit of info.

Cheers.


----------

